# Menzerna Powerlock



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Having read a few good write ups about Menzerna Powerlock I've just ordered a bottle. Really looking forward to giving it a try. :thumb:

Update: Here we go with a couple pix - not the greatest images as they were snapped in haste. Menzerna Powerlock does exactly what it says on the side of the bottle: "Protects the surface. Guarantees a deep wet look finish"...




























And some beading action too!










And finally a sunny day to show the true reflections...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's great stuff, used it on a few cars now, very easy to apply and remove and leaves the slickest finish I've come across 

Just ensure you keep shaking the bottle as you work your way around the car, to keep the product 'mixed' correctly. Wear gloves too, as it will soak through your applicator in no time... unless you're applying by machine?

Russ.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Was thinking of giving this a go but until there are some good reviews on durability im sticking with my Blackfire.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's been on my mates car for 2 months and hasn't let go at all yet.

A safe 4 months shouldn't be a problem. It's huge in America... they have some extreme temps to deal with, so I'm sure it'll last well in our climate.


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Give it a go, it resembles Blackfire... too close to call between final result & durability. I'd say go with the cheaper option...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I agree, not a lot between them

PL is 25% cheaper.

Seems similar to Wolfgang's Sealant too, but that's even more expensive!! 

All are very easy to use and offer great looks and durability


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys. Appreciated.

PL will replace an empty bottle of Collie 845 so if four months protection is achievable then I'll be more than happy. May even sell on my half pot of FK1000P too if its as good as I hope it to be :thumb:

Will experiment with application, as it has no cleaning abilities I think MF or foam pad rather than machine, will reserve use of the DA for a quick paint cleanse with something ZAIO, or even a quick blast with Megs #205.

I think I'll also experiment with it as a winter LSP too, in replacement of my usual Zaino, using Z6 or FK 425 as the usual QD :thumb:

Edit: To be used on solid black and red paint.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I've been using powerlock since it came out in the states. I've been telling everyone how great it was ever since, and only now it seems to be catching on lol!

I get 5 months very easily out of an application, and it's the looks that get me every time! It looks like another layer of clearcoat, a thick layer of glass! Very nice indeed. And it's supremely slick too!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I meant to order this and totally forgot! Looking forward to trying it


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

What is the curing time for Power Lock (= the time after the sealant has hazed, buffed off and should not get in contact with water)? 8 hours? 

I'm curious, since Wolfgang's Deep Gloss Paint Sealant should not get in contact with water for around 12-24 hours after buffing off. But Blackfire's Wet Diamond AFPP is a lot shorter (almost immediately) since it has the polycharger additive. I'm sticking to my Blackfire just for that reason.. just not sure if Blackfire will continue to exist though, so I'm already looking for an alternative. Power Lock seems like a good one.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

GMToyota said:


> What is the curing time for Power Lock (= the time after the sealant has hazed, buffed off and should not get in contact with water)? 8 hours?
> 
> I'm curious, since Wolfgang's Deep Gloss Paint Sealant should not get in contact with water for around 12-24 hours after buffing off. But Blackfire's Wet Diamond AFPP is a lot shorter (almost immediately) since it has the polycharger additive. I'm sticking to my Blackfire just for that reason.. just not sure if Blackfire will continue to exist though, so I'm already looking for an alternative. Power Lock seems like a good one.


10 - 15 minutes max before buffing a shine so slippery you wont believe. If you have amigo put that underneath its an awesome combination and one you wont regret. If you do I will buy it off you :thumb:

I left mine for 24 hours before a second application but


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

PL arrived this morning and had a little play on a couple of panels! Well, what a superb LSP to use. It could not be nicer or easier to apply. Prepped the surface (a few very light swirls had appeared) with a finishing pad and Menz PO85RD finishing polish and a Sonus polishing, then finishing pad. IPA wipe down and then applied with a MF pad. Left for thirty mins to cure, revealing a deep bright shine, but with a wax like warm glow, and a very very slick finish as people have commented on. 

Just look forward to seeing how it defends against the elements.

Very impressed so far. :thumb:


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

This is my next one to try. Sounds interesting and anything that adds a little warmth to a traditional 'sealant' finish is a good thing in my eyes. Durability is key for me though as the big old 4x4s take time to work on...so the longer the LSP lasts the better!

Cheers


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't think durability is MPL strongest point. But as yetizone mentioned it darken and bring warmth to the paint and also behaves like a nuba except that it's super slick. But with the finish that it delivers and buffing that's super easy i personally wouldn't mind rewaxing every now and then


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

It's plenty durable on the 4WD's I do here in Aust.....


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

How long did it last?

In my tests after 2months it was gone


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The coat I put on a mates car is still going strong after at least 3 months. 

What are you applying it over? How long do you leave it to cure? Do you shake the bottle before using it?

I make sure the paint is squeeky clean with an IPA wipe down before applying any sealant. Two quick coats to ensure complete coverage, then forget about any reapplication for the next few months.


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

I apply it over 203s and shake the bottle very well


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Do you remove all the polishing oils (IPA wipe down) before adding sealant?


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> I've been using powerlock since it came out in the states. I've been telling everyone how great it was ever since, and only now it seems to be catching on lol


No you havn't, all you ever mention is Vic's, Vic's, Vic's & sometimes for a change Vic's! :lol: :lol:


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Hoppo32 said:


> No you havn't, all you ever mention is Vic's, Vic's, Vic's & sometimes for a change Vic's! :lol: :lol:


Agree big time on this! mentioning vics too often til it got carried away in my dreams LOL...


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Original post updated with a couple of quick snapshots. Just need a bright sunny day to show how sharp the reflections are :thumb:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

it looks realy good. I am courious to try this product


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Glad you enjoy it...


----------



## terryvtr (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi mate super finish, i have some on order hope to use it next week how easy was it to use and how did you apply it?
cheers


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Polo looks great, glad you're pleased with it


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

terryvtr said:


> Hi mate super finish, i have some on order hope to use it next week how easy was it to use and how did you apply it?
> cheers


Finish looks much sharper than my poor photography skills depict unfortunately  Probably the easiest LSP I've ever used. Applied with a MF pad, left to cure for about thirty minutes or so - it actually cured a lot quicker than that, I was just preoccupied doing other things. Buffed off with a plush MF cloth, then a second coat applied for complete coverage. Left about fifteen minutes or so and then buffed again. Superb beading as well. 



RussZS said:


> Polo looks great, glad you're pleased with it


Thanks Russ. Very pleased with it so far, though its early days yet. Engine is still very tight (only 80 miles on the clock) but the DSG semi-auto is a peach. A big step up from my MK3 Golf, especially the interior.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Hoppo32 said:


> No you havn't, all you ever mention is Vic's, Vic's, Vic's & sometimes for a change Vic's! :lol: :lol:



I've put many a person on to Powerlock too! 

I use powerlock on my toyota landcruiser, and on any other people's cars I detail, for maximum protection. If they look after their cars, they get a wax. If they really look after their cars, they get Vic's Red! :thumb:

My Honda specifically gets Vic's Red, it's the best! :lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

yetizone said:


> Original post updated with a couple of quick snapshots. Just need a bright sunny day to show how sharp the reflections are :thumb:


Looking great there! Glad you like it! :buffer:


----------



## pebblemonkey (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi, has anyone tried Mp over srp or carlack?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

pebblemonkey said:


> Hi, has anyone tried Mp over srp or carlack?


It works fine over srp, ez creme, black hole, amigo ect. :thumb:


----------



## pebblemonkey (Jan 30, 2011)

Spot on, might just try it then. Thanks.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Original post updated: A couple of photo's added, a bright sunny day shows the depth of the reflections on the finish with PL.


----------



## CEE DOG (Nov 13, 2010)

MPL is certainly a good sealant. Easy on, easy off, durability is great just like other quality sealants. If you polished the paint great :buffer: its gonna look great. Try UPP also guys, that and UPGP are my favorites with BFWD and MPL right behind


----------



## dolby (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi guys i have just finished using MPL on my vRS race blue metallic, what a great LSP, possible the best I have used.

Just one or two questions i want to try a QD from the Zaino range what would be the product to go over MPL? and the other question is how do i get pictures to appear i have forgot


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

dolby said:


> Hi guys i have just finished using MPL on my vRS race blue metallic, what a great LSP, possible the best I have used.
> 
> Just one or two questions i want to try a QD from the Zaino range what would be the product to go over MPL? and the other question is how do i get pictures to appear i have forgot


Both Z6 and Z8 are fine. :thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

dolby said:


> Hi guys i have just finished using MPL on my vRS race blue metallic, what a great LSP, possible the best I have used.
> 
> Just one or two questions i want to try a QD from the Zaino range what would be the product to go over MPL? and the other question is how do i get pictures to appear i have forgot


Why dont you use Menzerna High Gloss Acrylic Shield to keep the protection going. (Spray Sealant) :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The Blackfire Spray Sealant works well too


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

May have to look into this. Another hole in my pocket... Damn :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Used it yesterday on an R32, after Scholl S17:


P1050731 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

russzs said:


> used it yesterday on an r32, after scholl s17:
> 
> 
> p1050731 by russzs, on flickr


bling!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks well on grey too:


P1050790 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050788 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Looked around nobody has it in stock.


----------

